# Johnny Lightning Slot Car list



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Looking for a list of all the pre-auto world slot cars releases and if anyone has pictures that would be great. Do not need the pull back chassis releases as I have them.

Thanks, 

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's a pic of the first slots:

Thunderjets R1:









Wish I could find more pics online.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

dlw said:


> Here's a pic of the first slots:
> 
> Thunderjets R1:
> 
> ...


Hey dlw,
Good to see you post. Haven't seen you in a while. I remember seeing you at an Autofest about 10 years ago. How are you doing?

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Omega said:


> Looking for a list of all the pre-auto world slot cars releases and if anyone has pictures that would be great. Do not need the pull back chassis releases as I have them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


I may have a picture or two. I'll have to look around for them.
Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Omega,

Do a web search for, "playing mantis slot cars". Then select images. You'll get some photos. Brings back some memories for me. 
Randy.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wyatt's Index has a Thunderjet and slots page at the bottom of this page lnk Wyatt's Index

:cheers2:


----------

